
Shanghai enforces waste sorting in efforts to improve recyling - ackbar03
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/society/article/3015571/shanghai-punish-refuseniks-china-orders-citizens-separate-their
======
ackbar03
The government is taking this seriously btw and enforcing fines, it's
everywhere on wechat

